# Media & Video Server gleichzeitig von draußen erreichbar machen



## Ec16 (28. November 2011)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem bei uns zu hause.
Wir haben einen Telekom DSL Anschluss mit Router & Co.
Jetzt ist es so das wir einen Media Server in unserem Heimnetz haben auf den man auch von draußen zugreifen kann und nun wollte ich auch noch unseren Video Server so schalten das man die Überwachungskameras auch von draußen sehen kann. Leider bekomme ich das nicht so auf die Reihe da entweder der Media Server oder der Video Server zu erreichen ist. Beide zusammen geht nicht. Glaub das liegt daran das wir nur eine IP haben aber zwei benötigen. Kann mir bei diesem Problem jemand helfen?

Wenn genauere Daten vom Router oder so gebraucht werden, kann ich zu hause man nachschauen.

Wie gesagt, zu hause in Heimnetz geht alles bestens nur halt von draußen komme ich nur auf eines drauf.


----------



## CPoly (28. November 2011)

Das liegt nicht an der IP, sondern ich nehme an, dass beide Server am gleichen Port (80) lauschen. Musst du prüfen, ob du einen der beiden umstellen kannst.

Wobei es ja eigentlich zwei getrennte Geräte sind.
Wie genau gibst du die Anfragen von außen an die Geräte weiter? Stellst du das am Router so ein?


----------



## CPoly (28. November 2011)

Eclipse16V hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Achso, hab mich da verschrieben. Auf den Media Server komme ich ohne Problem von außen.



Meinst du mit außen jetzt von überall (z.B. auf der Arbeit) oder nur von einem anderen PC im gleichen Netzwerk?

Der Link den du gepostet hast, ist der richtige Ansatz. Dort bekommst du einen Namen, der auf deiner IP zu Hause zeigt. Dafür musst du deinen Router einrichten, dass er diesem Dienst täglich die IP mitteilt, weil sich diese in der Regel täglich ändern.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. November 2011)

Hallo!

Wähle bei der Registrierung aber "dyndns.org" aus, denn diese Adresse sollte von so ziemlich jedem Router unterstützt werden.
Anschliessend stellst Du im Router ein dass er seine (externe) IP an dyndns.org übermitteln soll.
So kommst Du von aussen schonmal bis zum Router, immer unter der gleichen Adresse.

Greifst Du auf die beiden Server mittels Browser zu?
Wenn ja, laufen sie höchstwahrscheinlich auf dem gleichen Port.
Der Router weiss allerdings nicht an welchen Server er Deine von aussen kommende Anfrage senden soll.
Also richtest Du ein Port-forwarding am Router ein (siehe Handbuch).
Anfragen an name.dyndns.org werden an z.b. 192.168.0.2 (z.b. Media-Server) weitergeleitet und Anfragen an name.dyndns.org:88 (Port 88) werden z.b. an 192.168.0.3 (z.b. Video-Server) weitergeleitet.

Und natürlich solltest Du nicht vergessen auf den Servern einen Zugangschutz einzurichten.
Oder willst Du dass JEDER, dem Deine DynDNS-Adresse bekannt ist, auf Deine Server zugreifen kann?! 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dr Dau (28. November 2011)

Im Anmeldeformular heisst es "GESTALTEN SIE IHREN FREE DOMAIN NAME"..... und in dem dazugehörigen Auswahlmenü ist dyndns.org eingetragen.
Sollte also nach wie vor kostenlos sein.


----------

